# [terminal] fuentes del terminal (cerrado)

## will198

Hola a todos...

No consigo ver bien las letras del terminal cuando abro una página del man.

El caso es que cuando abro un terminal (probado en rxvt, xterm, aterm, terminal) puedo escribier sin problemas acentos eñes etc... pero al abrir las páginas del man no veo los símbolos... os pongo un ejemplo para que lo veáis...

por cierto en la consola tty (crlt+alt+f1) si que las veo bien

¿Alguien que me oriente?

DU(1)                            User Commands                           DU(1)

ESC[1mNAMEESC[0m

       du - estimate file space usage

ESC[1mSYNOPSISESC[0m

       ESC[1mdu ESC[22m[ESC[4mOPTIONESC[24m]... [ESC[4mFILEESC[24m]...

       ESC[1mdu ESC[22m[ESC[4mOPTIONESC[24m]... ESC[4m--files0-from=FESC[0m

ESC[1mDESCRIPTIONESC[0m

       Summarize disk usage of each FILE, recursively for directories.

       Mandatory  arguments  to  long  options are mandatory for short options

       too.

       ESC[1m-aESC[22m, ESC[1m--allESC[0m

              write counts for all files, not just directories

       ESC[1m--apparent-sizeESC[0m

              print apparent sizes,  rather  than  disk  usage;  although  the

              apparent  size is usually smaller, it may be larger due to holes

              in (`sparse') files, internal  fragmentation,  indirect  blocks,

              and the likeLast edited by will198 on Tue Sep 08, 2009 2:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Coghan

Comprueba la configuración de man, según la documentación.

 *http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/utf-8.xml wrote:*   

> Man
> 
> La páginas man forman una parte integral de cualquier computador Linux. Para asegurarnos que los caracteres unicode aparezcan correctamente, modifique el archivo /etc/man.conf y reemplace la línea que se muestra a continuación:
> 
> Listado de Código 3.13: Modificaciones a man.conf para soportar Unicode
> ...

 

----------

## will198

gracias solucionado

PD: ¿por que no encontré esta página en google --> gentoo man pages ? tendré que ir al oculista  :Smile: 

----------

## Coghan

Siempre tengo a mano la lista de documentación de Gentoo, antes ir a Google suelo buscar aquí y en el foro y luego al bugzilla:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/list.xml?desc=1

----------

